# KYB AGXs & Eibach Prokits w/ ST sway bars.. what now?



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

KYB AGXs & Eibach Prokits w/ ST sway bars.. what now? 

I've done some research.. on forums and such and
_I took heed of the Sentra.net suspension tips.. I ordered_
*-KYB AGXs
-Eibach Pro-kits &
-ST F&R sway bar kit*

(I got the Front STB, I need the rear one.. coming soon enough..)
I have a few questions..
I'm already getting the new F&R struts mounts.. Should I get Bumpstops?? I think it would be cost effective, where can I get some for a b13?? Are they available in any stores?? 

Anything else I could do to improve suspension..?? I want to install everything at once.. Any suggestions would be appreciated.. thanks ppl..


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

seven_b13 said:


> KYB AGXs & Eibach Prokits w/ ST sway bars.. what now?
> 
> I've done some research.. on forums and such and
> _I took heed of the Sentra.net suspension tips.. I ordered_
> ...


Most people are gonna poo-poo the Pro-kits. The recommended suspension setups on Sentra.net are somewhat out of date by now. I think Eibach has discontinued B13 Prokits. There are much better options out there. Hyperco Gen2s are universally praised to be the best spring available for our cars but they are also out of production (to the chagrin of many, believe me). New on the market are Road Magnets available via sr20forum.com in the groupbuy section. For more up to date info on your suspension options check http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=170794 . Check the classified sections here or over on sr20forum.com . Occasionally people are selling Hypercos. May I ask what you paid for your AGXs and Pro-kits?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had already had seen the Hyperco Gen2s as an option but it's rather difficult to actually get some. They have to be made to fit my b13.. They posted Hypercos website in sr20.. I've visited there and seen the info they have.. Can you even buy a set of them for a b13 off the site? i don't think so.. _right?!?_ I will probably in the future up grade springs.. maybe some Hypercos.. if I can get em' [also if i can get patience to wait around for a groupbuy]... bottom line if I could get some without a hassle right now, I would.. might switch to some GCs in future also [most likely, eaiser to attain]...

Pricewise.. I actually got a pretty good deal paying around 600± for the AGXs and Prokits.. I say _"around"_ b/c i ordered it w/ the ST sway bars, so i got a break on price. I got it all at a performance parts place close to my house.. 

Right now I am in a great need to change the suspension.. still riding on the stock shocks and springs.. 14 yrs.. 98K miles.. it rides horribly.. really really bad.. This setup will be 25 times better than stock.. and it won't be a cheap/bad fix.. I'm not racing my joint or even driving it more than 3(to 4) days a week.. 

I read over that sr20 link on suspension.. I understand where your coming from in telling me about it.. but most of those things would be not practical to use on my car.. I drive it often on weekends [fri, sat, sun] but i work and go to school in Manhattan *[I don't care what suspension upgrade system i get or how much i pay.. none of that is shit in Manhattan streets w/ NY potholes.. lol]... *not likely to spend thousands and thousands on a suspension alone for it to sit in my garage.. ya know.. I'll fix it up but not to be a racer or a show car..
Thanks for the info tho.. it's very useful .. I will have to read over it more.. mayb in the future.. 

Sorry for the long post..


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..ordered GC bumpstops.. due to come next week...


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

600 ish for AGXs and the swaybar kit sounds pretty decent if the Prokits were <$200. I've heard %99 bad on these springs though(too soft, too low, blah blah blah). Even If you got them for real cheap I'd say it's not worth it but that's just me. If you were planning on ditching them later on anyway I suppose it's a mute point but I figure why waste the $$$. The Road Magnets are only like $225 + shipping and are infinitely better. I'm not shilling for that groupbuy or anything, I have nothing to do with it nor did I buy anything. I myself am selling barely used Hypercos and they occasionally pop up in the classifieds but I think they will never come around again on a GB. All B13 suspensions are the same so I got most of my stuff from sr20forum. I own a E and that pretty much scrapes the bottom of the barrel but my car could easily outhandle a stock SER. NY potholes will chew up most suspensions regardless but some can handle it better than others. Just be sure to watch that bottoming as that is the easiest way to blow struts.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll take it into consideration.. 

Where would I get those Road magnets springs from?? The website doesn't even have them for a sentra at all.. i figured that they are in a group buy thing once again.. 

I'll see how they feel when i get them on.. [prokits that is] nothing can be worst than what i'm riding on right now.. I got the GC bumpstops to further avoid bottoming.. but i'll keep a watch out.. thanks man..


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

seven_b13 said:


> I'll take it into consideration..
> 
> Where would I get those Road magnets springs from?? The website doesn't even have them for a sentra at all.. i figured that they are in a group buy thing once again..
> 
> I'll see how they feel when i get them on.. [prokits that is] nothing can be worst than what i'm riding on right now.. I got the GC bumpstops to further avoid bottoming.. but i'll keep a watch out.. thanks man..


They are definitely for the B13. Here is the thread http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=160094 . They are MUCH stiffer than the Prokit which would make them less likely to bottom out and they lower about the same I think. IIRC Prokits are 190f/140r and the RMs are like 350f/250r. Hypercos are 300f/200r. Either way I doubt it will be very comfy on NY streets but the biggest issue is the bottoming. Comfort is subjective though so it really will come down to your own personal preference. As for your your ORIGINAL question of "what now?", ummm, I would say get yourself some 15 inches wheels and the best rubber you can put on them. Or just really good rubber if you aren't into aftermarket wheels. After all your tires are the first thing that touches the ground. Good luck.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> They are definitely for the B13. Here is the thread http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=160094 . They are MUCH stiffer than the Prokit which would make them less likely to bottom out and they lower about the same I think. IIRC Prokits are 190f/140r and the RMs are like 350f/250r. Hypercos are 300f/200r. Either way I doubt it will be very comfy on NY streets but the biggest issue is the bottoming. Comfort is subjective though so it really will come down to your own personal preference. As for your your ORIGINAL question of "what now?", ummm, I would say get yourself some 15 inches wheels and the best rubber you can put on them. Or just really good rubber if you aren't into aftermarket wheels. After all your tires are the first thing that touches the ground. Good luck.


Aiight.. I'll check into, mayb I'll have to get into that group buy thing [blah blah..].. b/c thats the only place to get them [Road Magnets] for my b13 from.. 

well with the wheels.. I already got some Konig 15" [just got em about a month and a half ago].. I'm getting some really good tires from my man who works at Curry/Ford.. but probably won't put them on til Spring.. Winters are shitty over here in NY.. 
good looks..


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Got Parts today.. went with

-KYB AGXs
-ST Lowering springs [Sporttech] in place of Eibachs Prokits
-ST sway bars 

GC bumpstops in the mail.. 
SO i guess i'll see how it feels.. 
Pictures coming soon of parts & look with changes on Cardomain ..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sound slike a decent setup for you. All that matters is that you are happy with the performance. I suspect you will be very happy overall!


----------



## 240wrx (Nov 21, 2006)

So how's the ride? I am waiting on some AGX's for my 95 240 and plan on getting TEIN s-tech springs.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*...still haven't got it on yet.. just came back from traveling for THanksgiving. I will have them on this coming weekend most likely.. i'll post how the ride is..*


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

You don't mention strut tower bars. Those will help tighten up your car. And then there's always bushing kits - although many users are starting to find fault with the rear bushings. But if it's just daily driving, probably not necessary.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah.. i didn't put that in.. but i am replacing a good portion of the bushings too.. 
I actually already have a front strut tower bars.. i might get a custom rear one that fits behind the rear seats and doesn't hinder trunk space.. i got the link to the site somewhere.. actually got it off this forum..


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

seven_b13 said:


> yeah.. i didn't put that in.. but i am replacing a good portion of the bushings too..
> I actually already have a front strut tower bars.. i might get a custom rear one that fits behind the rear seats and doesn't hinder trunk space.. i got the link to the site somewhere.. actually got it off this forum..


You talking about the Active Tuning rear strut bar?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*yes.. exactly.. BUT the site says it fits the Se-r. WIll it fit my XE also? *_or is there some slight difference..?? _ b/c that bar is a hell of a deal at $99 bucks..


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Suspension parts are in.. rides really nice.. it's really tight.. might change the setting in the back a lil.. i like the feel and the look is tight too.. it's about a half inch above wheel well.. in a lil, when springs settle.. it will sit on well*..


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, the Active Tuning bar fits all B13s, SER, XE, E, NX2000, NX1600. I have one myself on my E and it is really cool. With the seat back on you can't tell it's there. When my mechanic removed it to get at my rear struts he even remarked at how beefy and high quality it is.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

ok cool thanks.. I will get that on after Christmas..


----------

